# Favorite bible verse?



## jeepy97_21

Just wondering what peoples favorite verse is. Any verses that would help with social anxiety would be even better. Mine is John chapter 15. Can't pick one particular verse in it, I like it all lol so Ill just list the chapter.


----------



## Drew

Matthew 23:11
"But he who is greatest among you shall be your servant."

I think Martin Luther King Jr. gives a great speech about it:
http://tinyurl.com/DrumMajorInstinct

Note: This is not coming from a Chritisian. I hope that's OK.


----------



## justpassinby

The dialogue between the woman at the well and Jesus:.

He began, "If you knew the gift of God &#8230; " (John 4:10). If. A tantalizing invitation. And gift. A truly irresistible offering. Especially "the gift that came by the grace of the one man, Jesus Christ" (Romans 5:15).

Instead of insisting she pour him a drink, the Lord offered her "living water" (John 4:10). Water from the ground was common, but living water? Now he had her attention.

This polite but gutsy woman pointed out the obvious: "You have nothing to draw with and the well is deep. Where can you get this living water?" (John 4:11). Her natural curiosity prompted her to ask questions, as seekers do today. Such queries are no cause for nervousness. Jesus knows how to handle doubt and disbelief.

To quench her spiritual thirst, the Lord first confessed the truth about plain H2O: "Everyone who drinks this water will be thirsty again" (John 4:13). Then Jesus made a bold promise: "Whoever drinks the water I give him will never thirst" (John 4:14). In one sentence he shifted from everyday life to everlasting life.

Psalm 23 is a good one The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want. 2 He maketh me to lie down in green [1] pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 3 He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 4 Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest [2] my head with oil; my cup runneth over. 6 Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the Lord for ever

The verses that help with my SA start with John 14.Let not your hearts be troubled. Believe in God; [1] believe also in me. 2 In my Father's house are many rooms. If it were not so, would I have told you that I go to prepare a place for you? [2] 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and will take you to myself, that where I am you may be also. 4 And you know the way to where I am going." [3] 5 Thomas said to him, "Lord, we do not know where you are going. How can we know the way?" 6 Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. 7 If you had known me, you would have known my Father also. [4] From now on you do know him and have seen him."

8 Philip said to him, "Lord, show us the Father, and it is enough for us." 9 Jesus said to him, "Have I been with you so long, and you still do not know me, Philip? Whoever has seen me has seen the Father. How can you say, 'Show us the Father'? 10 Do you not believe that I am in the Father and the Father is in me? The words that I say to you I do not speak on my own authority, but the Father who dwells in me does his works. 11 Believe me that I am in the Father and the Father is in me, or else believe on account of the works themselves.

12 "Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever believes in me will also do the works that I do; and greater works than these will he do, because I am going to the Father. 13 Whatever you ask in my name, this I will do, that the Father may be glorified in the Son. 14 If you ask me [5] anything in my name, I will do it.

Especially: Jesus Promises the Holy Spirit
15 "If you love me, you will keep my commandments. 16 And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Helper, [6] to be with you forever, 17 even the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees him nor knows him. You know him, for he dwells with you and will be in you.

(i didn't mean for the thumbs down symbol, but now that i'm editing, it won't let me remove it)


----------



## Nkiruka

1 Peter 5:7
"Cast all your anxiety on him because he cares for you."


----------



## er52

Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me
Or Jeremiah 29:11 For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the LORD, ' plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.'


----------



## ManOnTheMOON

Proverbs 25:2 "It is the glory of God to conceal a matter; to search out a matter is the glory of kings."


----------



## cheerio

Romans 12:2
"Do not change yourselves to be like the people of this world, but be changed within by a new way of thinking. Then you will be able to decide what God wants for you; you will know what is good and pleasing to him and what is perfect."

Proverbs 3: 5
"Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding."

2 Timothy 1:7
"God did not give us a spirit that makes us afraid but a spirit of power and love and self-control."

Philippians 4:6
"Do not worry about anything, but pray and ask God for everything you need, always giving thanks"


----------



## bezoomny

Chapter 1 of Ruth.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Revelation 21:4 
He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away."

I always liked that one.
Who doesn't want that to happen?


----------



## millenniumman75

I Corinthians 6:9-11
9Do you not know that the wicked will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers nor male prostitutes nor homosexual offenders 10nor thieves nor the greedy nor drunkards nor slanderers nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God. 11 *And that is what some of you were*. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and by the Spirit of our God.

The ULTIMATE story of REDEMPTION. If you want to be one of those "were"s, the redemption is available automatically.


----------



## shygirl14

Isaiah 41:10 So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## IDK

Exodus 2:11-12

One day, after Moses had grown up, he went out to where his own people were and watched them at their hard labor. He saw an Egyptian beating a Hebrew, one of his own people. Glancing this way and that and seeing no one, he killed the Egyptian and hid him in the sand.


----------

